# RIP Kim and Jim Moses - Hunter's Marsh Kennels



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.huntersmarsh.com/


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh my. I am so sorry for their family. My sympathies.


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

My family and I send our condolences and prayers. 


Cory


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I saw that too, very sad. Trained with Kim a couple times and got a pup from her years ago. My condolences to her son & family, such a tragedy.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Very Sad.

/Paul


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Horrible.....Talked with Kim a few years ago. Nicest lady in the world.
My sympthy to their family.
________
CN250


----------



## Brutus (Oct 15, 2007)

The retriever world has lost a true friend and Kim will be missed by the many people that she has helped through her many years of training.

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/Chet19/kimmosestribute.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG, what awful news!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

How horrible......what nice folks they were.....such a tragedy......

Anybody know any details about the crash? Aren't they usually in Kentucky this time of year?

Mary, can you post details about the services when you know them?

Thanks in advance.....what a sad start for the year.........

kg


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I did not know them but a special prayer goes out to their family.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh! I am so very sorry....tragic way to start the new year. My condolances to the family.

Diane


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Unbelievable  OMG. Shock just doesn't seem to express how I feel right now.

My deepest condolences to Bill and the Moses' family, friends, and clients.

Vicky


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

How terrible Thoughts are with their family.


----------



## browndog49735 (Mar 26, 2006)

prayers sent to her 2 and 4 legged family.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Just got a phone call about this tragic news. Kim was a special person. We will miss her.

http://www.wfie.com/Global/story.asp?S=7564926

Tim and Shannon Thurby


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

K G said:


> How horrible......what nice folks they were.....such a tragedy......
> 
> Anybody know any details about the crash? Aren't they usually in Kentucky this time of year?
> 
> ...



Ditto!! OMG! Unbelieveable.............

Angie


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

prayers to family and friends!


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I am in shock. So very sad.


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

How sad. My deepest sympathy to their family & friends. Sending a prayer.

Norene S.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know them, but prayers to the family. Terrible news.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

That is horrible, prayers sent.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

So sad, prayers sent to the family and friends!

Aaron and Nichol


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Pond River Kennels said:


> Just got a phone call about this tragic news. Kim was a special person. We will miss her.
> 
> http://www.wfie.com/Global/story.asp?S=7564926
> 
> Tim and Shannon Thurby


Thanks for posting that, Tim.....and thanks for your sig line.....

kg


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Very very sad. Prayers to their family and friends. 
Juli


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

One doesn't know what to say at a time like this except I'm sorry. I'm sorry.

Eric


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Pond River Kennels said:


> http://www.wfie.com/Global/story.asp?S=7564926


Link to a different version of the story, same source -- http://www.wfie.com/Global/story.asp?S=7563880


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

a 2 lane road.....

Seems we've lost quite a few good dog people to highway accidents. 

Vicky


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

http://www.wfie.com/Global/story.asp?S=7563880


/Paul


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

So sad to read this. Condolences to friends and family.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Very sad news


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

How awful. Prayers sent for the Moses' family and friends.


----------



## M Remington (Feb 16, 2006)

Very unfortunate. No seatbelts.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

So sad... My condolences to their family.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I just met Kim in person on Christmas Eve when I picked up my new pup. This is very sad. My prayers have been sent for all friends and family.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

How tragic.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh my goodness, that is horrible news. While I never met Kim or her husband, I greatly respected them and their dogs. 
Does anyone know what will happen to all their dogs?

Abby


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

What a shock to see this news! I was down there with Kim this past Spring. So very sorry to learn of this and thoughts go out to Bill and Everetta.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

This is awful! I'm so sorry.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I am so very sorry. Thoughts and Prayers are with the family.

Katie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

How very sad. Sympathies to their families and friends.

Andy


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

I am so sorry - how tragic!!
________
Toyota L engine history


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

What a terrible tragedy. I don't the Moses, but deepest sympathy to their family and friends.

M


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I all so would like to offer my condolences and prayers.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Terrible tragedy and tragic loss for the retriever community. Many people in the midwest knew Kim or had purchased dogs from her...... My condolences to the family.


----------



## Bmac (Jan 5, 2006)

My condolences to their family and friends. They were well known here in Michigan for producing wonderful dogs and for helping owners improve their handling. They will be missed by many.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Bmac said:


> My condolences to their family and friends. They were well known here in Michigan for producing wonderful dogs and for helping owners improve their handling. They will be missed by many.


Many, many years ago, there was a nervous and scared handler getting ready to run her dog at the first Master National she had attended. Kim and the handler had only seen each other a couple of times at hunt tests prior to the MN. 

Just before going into the holding blind, Kim whispered some reassuring words and gave a smile to the handler. It didn't make it all better, but it helped and was appreciated. That handler was me. I'll never forget her kindness.

I'll also remember how proud she always was of Bill as he handled dogs in hunt tests when I was judging. She loved her boy!

Kim was part of the RTF "family" even though she didn't post often.

My prayers are for the family and friends and that they may find comfort in knowing that others care.

Vicky


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

How Horrible Not the way to start 2008 we have lost to many wonderful people. We will keep their family and friends in our prayers.


----------



## BOGART62 (May 25, 2006)

My first training was with Kim Moses and her son Bill. How terrible. My wife and I are deeply saddened.

Kent and Debra Uygur


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

What a horrible loss. I did not know the Moses, but have heard their name mentioned often. I send my deepest sympathies to their family and friends.


----------



## Don Horstman (Sep 26, 2007)

Kim was truly a great lady. Anyone who has had the opportunity to work with Kim knows what a gift she was to the retriever world. I know my family and I will really miss her guidance, knowledge, humor and friendship. Bill and Kim were a great help in training two of our dogs and more importantly in training me as a handler. 

They made me, my wife and my kids feel like part of their family and were so easy to work with, talk to and be around. What a terrrible loss for Bill and all of Kim and Jim's family. The Horstman family will be praying for all of you. 

We will miss you Kim!

http://www.ohiohrc.org/ - a tribute page from the Ohio HRC


----------



## roger (May 5, 2004)

What a terrible way to start the year. Anyone knowing Bill and Kim, know what a devastating loss our Retriever community has suffered. When first starting out training, I purchased a Hunter's Marsh pup from Kim and Melinda. After traveling several times North to their home in Michigan, and a few times South to the one in Ky. Kim was always warm and willing to offer a lending hand and ear to help anyone become a better trainer. In fact, the last several years the majority of her and Bill's time was spent on developing better handlers, through their "Handler Challenges" than through actually competing with the dogs as in years past. It was Kim who called me first when my Hunter's Marsh dog obtained his Grand title this spring, and I never will forget how excited, and proud she was. My heart goes out to her son Bill, and Everetta, may God Bless you and your family!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I emailed Kim many times during the last 10 years to "talk retrievers" and ask questions, and she was always very cordial and willing to share her vast knowledge and answer any and all of my questions. I always enjoyed her emails. Prayers to their family on this terrible loss.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Very sad news about two folks who were obviously greatly admired in our circles. We should all aspire to earn and take such respect with us to our next life.

Could have been any of us. Take from this the realization that every day is precious. Grab a little perspective, it can go a long way.

I'd be interested in knowing if they had dependants, if there are any special needs, if there is a fund being created, etc.

Mark


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Prayers and thoughts from our family to theirs.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

What a tragic loss... my prayers will be Forever with the Family...and Kim forever in my heart.
HRCH Barnridge Hayseed Buba and Hunters Marsh Habanero will miss You!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

This is so tragic to read about. Our most sincere condolences to the family and friends who will miss them terribly.

Arleen & Gregg


----------

